# FREE Classical Concert this week June 8th...



## Joejoe

Hi everyone,

I'm on here to let everyone know about a great FREE Classical concert this thursday 7th June - with free interval glass of wine.

It's part of *City Showcase*, london's leading festival of new music, and is at St. Giles in the Fields church, 60 St. Giles High St WC2H 8LG, from 7pm. You can book FREE tickets at www.cityshowcase.co.uk - or just turn up on the evening.

Playing we have:

*Nicky Spence* - great new Tenor recently nominated for a classical Brit (also compereing the evening)
*Aoife and Cliodna* - Piano and Cello ensemble (Ireland)
*Katalin Ertsey and Eva Karell *- Lute and Soprano from Hungary and Sweden
*Emilia O'Connor* - stunning new Soprano
*The Goldman Ensemble* - Horn, Cello and Violin
*Amy Dickson* - brilliant young saxophonist who will be performing a new work specially commissioned by Adam Melvin

This will be the classical highlight of the week. It's going to be a great and varied concert with contributions from many talented instrumentalists and vocalists. We're really hoping that people will be able to join us for a wonderful evening of new classical music, great new talent and a free interval glass of wine.

Hope you can join us!


----------

